# Retirement home needed for 2 male roborovski hamsters - SURREY



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Contact/organisation details: I am fostering for Furry Friends in Old Coulsdon. Please PM me on here or call Emma on 020 8407 1080 or 0797 356 9371.
Does the animal have rescue back up?: Yes for the rest of their lives.
Location: Caterham/Old Coulsdon SURREY
Number of animals:2
Type/Breed/Variety: Roborovski hamsters
Sex: Male
Age(s): Adult/Elderly. 
Name(s): Albert and Ernie.
Neutered: No
Reason for rehoming: Previous owner couldn't cope with them anymore.
Will the group be split: No
Transport available: Within reason, unless you know of people coming this way.
Other: These boys are lovely and we are looking for a retirement home for them where they will receive the care and love they should have had from the start. They do have fur loss and this is because of old age, however they are both active and love exercising on their wheel!

We can provide a cage for them to live in if needed, we just want these boys to be cared for in their golden years. Its never nice when they die in rescue


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh how totally adorable!! xx


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

***reserved*** :d


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Thats brilliant! (as i was tempted ARGH!) Lol xx


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

OMG! They are sooooooo sweet! If they werent reserved and if I could get transport I'd say I'd have em!


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

People turned out to be time wasters so these handsome old gents are still looking


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

reserved again!


----------

